# In-Line Coax Cable TV Signal Attenuator location?



## Dougwstone (Jul 31, 2018)

I have a In-Line Coax signal attenuator ordered and what to know where it should be installed?

My setup is:
Charter coax to tuner adapter
tuner adapter to Tivo Bolt Vox

Should the attenuator go before or after the tuner adapter?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

What are the signal levels of your Bolt VOX? IOW, why do you think an attenuator is needed? The TA is already reducing your signal.


----------



## Dougwstone (Jul 31, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> What are the signal levels of your Bolt VOX? IOW, why do you think an attenuator is needed? The TA is already reducing your signal.


I've been having some pixelation/macroblocking issues lately. My signal strength is 98% and my SNR is 39db. Looking through some threads is seems like this was a cheap solution to try and fix that issue.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Those levels are a bit high. Place it on the input to the TiVo. Don't expect to see instantaneous changes. The AGC circuit will fight to make the Signal % about 90.

Most people don't use the coax output of the TA. They split it with one line to the TA and one line to the TiVo. I don't have a TA or a Bolt.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dougwstone said:


> My setup is:
> Charter coax to tuner adapter
> tuner adapter to Tivo Bolt Vox


Are you using MoCA for networking, and is MoCA enabled on the BOLT?


----------



## Dougwstone (Jul 31, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> Are you using MoCA for networking, and is MoCA enabled on the BOLT?


no on the MoCA


----------



## Dougwstone (Jul 31, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> Those levels are a bit high. Place it on the input to the TiVo. Don't expect to see instantaneous changes. The AGC circuit will fight to make the Signal % about 90.
> 
> Most people don't use the coax output of the TA. They split it with one line to the TA and one line to the TiVo. I don't have a TA or a Bolt.


If I want to try the splitter method is there a certain type of splitter I need?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dougwstone said:


> If I want to try the splitter method is there a certain type of splitter I need?


Nothing special. Your local Walmart or Home Depot should have one. And there is Amazon/Prime if you have it.


----------

